# Sega expects to lose 15 billion yen after massive restructure



## Krory (Feb 12, 2015)

> Sega has announced a pretty massive restructuring, following their posting of an equally massive loss later last year, and a sizeable amount of redundancies (see: layoffs) in their various worldwide branches.
> 
> Sega detailed the purpose of their restructuring, which is to ?develop a structure to enable investment of management resources in growth areas?, which the company lists as industries such as ?Digital Games both in and out of Japan and Resort Business?, while they also tackle existing business issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## Atlas (Feb 12, 2015)

Still haven't given Pso2 a proper english release. They can go under for all I care.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 12, 2015)

Good thing they're considering Atlus as a separate entity.

Keep on being a bunch of retards, SoJ. Why the hell restructure so much and become even bigger if it's just gonna set you back so much money? If they were going to make games, I'd be cool with that but they're not exactly taking risks lately.


----------



## Bishamon (Feb 12, 2015)

Still wondering how they're still active


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 12, 2015)

♦Diamante♦ said:


> Still haven't given Pso2 a proper english release. They can go under for all I care.



Ikr? 

Been waiting forever, I've given up, I don't play my JP account anymore either seeing as it's too grindy but hey... I may have liked it better if I could use the cash shop and understand what the hell I was paying for.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Feb 16, 2015)

Just get Relic to make Dawn of War 3 and Sega gets a license to print money


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 16, 2015)

Pso2 should have gotten a western release I agree. I still play it but jumping through hops is silly. I don't think they are gonna recover fully from this.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 16, 2015)

Well, they did make a profit with their gaming division the fiscal year, that's the thing. But management thought it was a good idea to reinvent the entire fucking company to the point where they spend so much money they'll lose a bunch of it. It's bizarre.


----------



## Imagine (Feb 16, 2015)

Dayum                       .


----------

